# My new little xmas hedgehog (pics)



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

This is my little Quin, She's 14 weeks old now and she is honestly the sweetest thing you will ever hold! She loves licking my hands and snuggling up in bed with me! Not scared of my dogs at all either which is funny because they are petrified of her lol.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Very cute, might I suggest you get a decent wheel for her as the flying sauces are terrible for their joints.

Lovely pictures.
: victory:


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Are they? I thought they were the safest! Thanks for letting me know x


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

No, unfortunately they're pretty rubbish for heavier animals. It's best not to use them particularly when the hog is young and still growing. I always used a Silent Spinner with my late hog which was excellent but I'll be getting a Crittercribz for my new hog, which I've heard fantastic things about!


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

I was originally going for the silent spinner but then I read loads of bad things about them being dangerous. I spoke to my hedgehog breeder and she suggested the saucer as a safe option.
I'll take a look at the Crittercribz wheel though if they are known to be good?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

She's gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice hoggie.
Wife had these for years.
She quite misses them at times.
But good i can show her pics of other peoples.
Had a big tortoise table.
Made underneath into hoggie space..
I liked them till snowball yawned and saw the teath.
Funny as there nought compaired to caps.
And the thought of a bite doesnt put me off them.
Just a big scardie fi hoggies.lol


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Aww thanks guys.
Lol Peter she actually bit me the first week I got her when I was feeding her mealworms and it was like a rat bite only not as hard, I assume because she wasn't being vicious. I wouldn't fancy a real bite off her though lol. 
Our enclosure is a spare viv that we had laying around lol. Had to be slightly customised to accommodate the Dvd player and xbox but does the job : victory:


----------



## sa123 (Jan 12, 2012)

*hi*

Hi just looking at your photo of your pygmy hedgehog she is beautiful , it might be the way you are holding her but is she not a he unless its a belly button i can see, its just the boys have a high up ,well looks like a button high up lol .


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Looool don't say that! I think it's probably just the picture being deceiving because the lady I got her off seemed very knowledgeable but i will have a little look tonight and compare some online pics just to make sure lol


----------



## sa123 (Jan 12, 2012)

*hi*

yes it might be the way your holding her ,she/he is very beautiful , I really love pygmy hedgehogs and with lots of cuddles they are very friendly .Love their little nose .


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Disillusioned said:


> I was originally going for the silent spinner but then I read loads of bad things about them being dangerous. I spoke to my hedgehog breeder and she suggested the saucer as a safe option.
> I'll take a look at the Crittercribz wheel though if they are known to be good?


Some people claim they can catch their nails, but more often than not it's because owners don't bother to trim them down.

The Crittercribz wheels are essentially bucket wheels designed specifically for Hogs in mind by a recommended breeder who has kept them for a long, long time. You can get them in a range of colours too which is always a bonus!
CritterCribs


----------



## sa123 (Jan 12, 2012)

*hi*

I use flying saucer wheels but they can take up a lot of room in the cage ,mine have them from 12 weeks onwards, right back to all the cleaning out lol.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I recommend the 'furever runner' wheel. I had nothing but problems with my crittercribs wheel unfortunately. However the furever is built much better and I've, well my hog has been using it for ages no issues and totally silent!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

FurEverRunner

Think they are cheaper than CC too.


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Adorable :flrt:


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

EVIEMAY said:


> Adorable :flrt:


Thank you =)

After checking the other day she is definitely a girl!


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I recommend the 'furever runner' wheel. I had nothing but problems with my crittercribs wheel unfortunately. However the furever is built much better and I've, well my hog has been using it for ages no issues and totally silent!


I'm curious, why are they better? They look exactly the same.


----------



## sa123 (Jan 12, 2012)

*hi*

I myself love the flying saucers , they take up more space but very quick to clean , can get in and out of my vivs really well , as the up over wheels ,I have to tale the glass out the viv one side and turn them on their side to remove a pain fotr me .


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

sa123 said:


> I myself love the flying saucers , they take up more space but very quick to clean , can get in and out of my vivs really well , as the up over wheels ,I have to tale the glass out the viv one side and turn them on their side to remove a pain fotr me .


It's great that it's easy to clean, but there's been many articles to give good arguments as to why they're terrible for hedgehogs and other larger animals that carry more weight. The saucers cause the animals to run at an unnatural angle/position which can eventually lead to joint pain, among other problems. That's why I choose to not use them.


----------



## sa123 (Jan 12, 2012)

*hi*

I have not read about this will have to do some looking up on them.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Such a lovley hedgehog! 
Love your set up aswell!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

ChazzieJo said:


> I'm curious, why are they better? They look exactly the same.


They are built more solidly. I found the CC wheel used to fall forward and grind on the litter tray. I was constantly taping it together and got very fed up of it. The furever bucket is also not as flimsy and the frame doesn't flop forward.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Guys she tried to hibernate last night. I've had the heating on at home all the time but it's obviously not warm enough for her. 
Can I put a heat mat directly under her igloo? Will it be safe in the tank or no way?
She is snuggled up with me at the moment on a heat pad but it's taken over an hour to get her to start uncurling.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Disillusioned said:


> Guys she tried to hibernate last night. I've had the heating on at home all the time but it's obviously not warm enough for her.
> Can I put a heat mat directly under her igloo? Will it be safe in the tank or no way?
> She is snuggled up with me at the moment on a heat pad but it's taken over an hour to get her to start uncurling.


I wouldn't put it directly under her igloo because of condensation tbh. You could install a ceramic heat emitter if it's a vivarium, if not a heatmat will suffice. You really do need a heatsource for hedgehogs, I don't know why people rely on their central heating! You'll obviously need a thermostat for any heatsource you use. A snugglesafe is a worthwhile investment for their bedding area on particularly cold days. Keep an eye on them as once they've tried to hibernate once, they more often try again.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok so I've now got a new heat mat set up and her home is much warmer. She's been so huffy today for the first time since I got her, probably slightly peed off that I nearly killed her. Got a thermostat attached so it will stay a nice temp all the time. So relieved that she's ok! 
ChazzieJo cheers for the advice. I never want her to do that again! Scared the life out of me!


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Awwwwh, so cute! I really want one of these! 
Maybe I'll see if my boyfriend can get me one next Christmas.


----------



## sammich (Jan 23, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful, I'm tempted now.
RATS!
(Harhar)

Anyways, yes, silent spinner all the way.


----------

